# What is this critter? (pics)



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Our dogs brought in a critter last night, we're not sure what it is. :shrug:
Thought I'd ask here and see if anyone knew?


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

That would be a muskrat. They are a small animal that lives in ponds and small water holes. They can be very damaging to a pond damn.


Edited to add link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muskrat


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup, That's it. Thanks.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Mmmm, muskrat. Mighty tasty. :rock:


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

ROUSs rodents of unusual size:lookout:


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

if not a muskrat, then a nutria.

Glo


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I like the name of your pictures.

Muskrats can be vicious when cornered. And for a water animal, they can leap about 3 feet high when they come for you. Ahh, sweet childhood memories.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought it was ABC's newsman Sam Donaldsons hair piece!


----------

